# Makeup that won't rub off



## vagabond (Jun 8, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I am new here and I am hoping for some advice. While I have got pretty good at making my makeup look the way I want it to, I like full coverage for most days but still pretty natural looking, I tend to get pretty tan in the sumer but always wear a strong sunblock on my face so it is usually several shades lighter than the rest of me. I can match the shade pretty close by blending colors of makeup and get the look I want.

Now on to the problem, once I get the look how do I keep it? As long as I don't touch, rub, eat or brush my teeth I am fine but this is very limiting. I have very dry skin so putting powder over the top makes me look awful and I have broken myself of the habit of rubbing my face but I still can't control other people. My husband for example, the most heavy handed person I know seems to wait till I am in full makeup ready to go somewhere, then decide to tell me how pretty I look and proceed to run his hand across my face taking half my makeup with it, this makes me furious and I do feel bad yelling at him but what the hell?

As if hugging wasn't a big enough problem now this. There are several other male friends of mine that do the same thing, either they grab your face, rub your face or touch your nose. I don't understand men at all its like "its so perfect let me mess it up"

Anyway, if you have read this far thank you for listening and please help, what can I use to seal it on or what kind of makeup won't rub off? Please don't say airbrush cause I got one of those Dinair systems and by the time I got full coverage with it I had inhailed so much stuff I was woozy, plus, it wipes right off. I suppose the silicone makeup would be a little better with it but still not worth the damage to my lungs and eyes.

Any suggestios?


----------



## internetchick (Jun 8, 2008)

Have you tried a setting spray?


----------



## Ashley (Jun 8, 2008)

I would suggest getting a long-lasting foundation like Revlon's Colorstay or Dior's Forever foundation.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 8, 2008)

Yup, another vote for colorstay. And tell them not to touch your face, that's not good for your skin!


----------



## vagabond (Jun 8, 2008)

I had high hopes for Model in a Bottle but it didn't seem to make much difference and it seemed to really dry out my skin, after a few hours I looked like a crusty prune. I have been thinking about the Revlon color stay but not sure how it would do with dry skin and and settling into wrinkles. Has anyone tried Color Tration as an all over foundation? It says it does not rub off but I wonder if it is too heavy.


----------



## katnahat (Jun 9, 2008)

Mineral Makeup. You have to sample, sample, sample to find the right brand and color. It is worth it when you find it. I just found DreamWorld Minerals and it is the best for coverage and staying power. They have an extensive color selection too. I have sampled about 10, maybe more mineral makeup companies.

I have never heard of or used a liquid or cream foundation that ever stayed on any decent length of time. Mineral makeup was the best thing I could have ever started using.


----------



## vagabond (Jun 9, 2008)

I have tried tons of products based on their promise but I have never been able to talk myself into the mineral(powder) foundation simply because I have dry skin to start with and I want coverage, if I wanted to look like I was wearing no makeup I would wear no makeup, with the air brush you can look like you are not wearing makeup in five minutes (I could have looked like that in zero minutes) you can look flawless in about an hour(if you don't mess up and have to start over). While the mineral is tempting I once tried a cream to powder formula that once it turned into powder looked awful, I suppose that is why I am scared of the powder.

I need something that works with dry skin and also changes the color of your skin, as I mentioned, my face is lighter than my neck and chest so I need to blend the two together. If you think mineral makeup will work for that and not rub off I am all for it.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *katnahat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have never heard of or used a liquid or cream foundation that ever stayed on any decent length of time. Mineral makeup was the best thing I could have ever started using. ditto. I have a really oily face though. I've had a workout with my mmu and its the only thing that still looks decent and it doesnt come off with my sweat (i pat a towel on my face as oppose to rubbing it)

Its the only foundation that also didn't run when i sweated.

Edit: It also might depend on your primer. I personally use Monistat anit chafing gel

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...mer-26214.html


----------



## Smokey Eye (Jun 10, 2008)

I need non-transferable makeup too. If you don't want to pay a lot, Revlon Colorstay is ok. If you don't mind spending more $, Estee Lauder has Double Wear liquid foundation that's non-transferable. If you have oilier skin, then use Double Matte by Estee Lauder. I currently use the Double Matte (I have to mix 2 shades).

Also, type in phrases such as non-transfer makeup, non-tranferable foundation, &amp; similar phrases in Google.


----------



## Reservechic (Jun 10, 2008)

I have tried Estee Lauder's Double Wear Foundation before, and that stuff really doesn't budge and people can touch your face and it won't come off. Once, you set the foundation with powder, you won't have to worry about your makeup being rubbed off at all. As, it will stay on until you wash it off at night.


----------



## vagabond (Jun 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Reservechic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have tried Estee Lauder's Double Wear Foundation before, and that stuff really doesn't budge and people can touch your face and it won't come off. Once, you set the foundation with powder, you won't have to worry about your makeup being rubbed off at all. As, it will stay on until you wash it off at night. 
OH Thank You, I will try the Estee Lauder. It just makes me so mad when I take the time to get my makeup just right and one swoop of the hand and there ya go.


----------



## coop52 (Jun 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ditto. I have a really oily face though. I've had a workout with my mmu and its the only thing that still looks decent and it doesnt come off with my sweat (i pat a towel on my face as oppose to rubbing it)
Its the only foundation that also didn't run when i sweated.

Edit: It also might depend on your primer. I personally use Monistat anit chafing gel

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...mer-26214.html





, except I have dry skin. Primer and mineral makeup have really done wonders for it.


----------



## Johnnie (Jun 14, 2008)

I can promise you that Maybelline 16 hr Silky Stay will not rub off. I use it when I know it's going to be hot and I'll be sweating. The only thing I have to mention is that I 'do not' use the white part of the foundation. The reason for this is because it lasts much longer without it for some odd reason. I love this product and recommend it to anyone who's looking for a foundation that lasts. Oh but someone did mention that they didn't have a wide variety of colors and unfortunately I do have to agree with them. Otherwise, give it a shot and hopefully it works for you :-D Good Luck!


----------



## CoachMarsha (Apr 17, 2012)

I love Revlon Color-Stay!  It meets and exceeds my expectations.


----------



## narwhal4life (Apr 23, 2012)

2nd on double wear or napoleon perdis spray on foundation or dior spray on foundation


----------



## princess101 (Apr 25, 2012)

*I will advise you to use Rimmel (Lasting Finish Kiss &amp; Stay Lip) Gloss for your lips it tends not to rub off and it stays on for hours. For your eyeliner use primer, it makes the colour pop and makes it stay longer. Alot of people I know tend to use hair spray once they have finished applying their makeup. I haven't used hair spray on my face before ..*..


----------



## mrswog (Jul 21, 2012)

The best kept secret is a foundation called No. 7 by Boots.  It is sold at Target and it is a light cream or you can get the liquid.  Great coverage, although you have to play around with the color that is right for you.  I get the New Ivory and it seemed a little yellow when you are putting it on, but it adjusts to your skin tone.  It does not come off on your phone or clothing.


----------



## KatieM12 (Jul 21, 2012)

are you talking about foundation or all makeup in general, because i find that my foundation stays all day (even with my bf touching my face all the time, what is it with those men?) but my blush/bronzer ALWAYS is the first to go when the messes with my face, and i still don't know how to prevent it (i'm about to cave for the expensive UD setting spray)


----------



## obsessed (Jul 21, 2012)

Estee Lauder onyx stay in place eye pencil doesn't rub off


----------



## amstern (Jul 25, 2012)

I tend to shy away from mineral makeup since I have drive skin and feel that liquid foundation/tinted moisturizer gives a better "glow." I've found that applying a translucent powder after I'm done with my makeup helps keep everything in place without drying out my skin. It also helps combat the summer heat and the melting effect that can happen. For eyes, I try to use cream eyeshadows as much as possible since they tend to have more staying power.

(deleted link per [SIZE=medium]Terms of Service[/SIZE])


----------



## BayonnieBabe (Aug 7, 2012)

I would recommend putting a setting powder over your makeup. Setting powders are made with silica, so it won't make a drier skin too dry or make you look cakey. Also, because it is translucent it won't alter the color of your existing foundation. Just apply some to a very fluffy brush, tap off MOST of the excess and gently press and roll the brush all over the face for an even application. Setting sprays are also a good option. Skindinavia for Urban Decay makes one called Dew Me that is specifically made for dry skin.


----------



## Ariel15 (Aug 7, 2012)

Try applying moisturizer as a base, then all over face primer , once you've finished putting all your makeup, try skindanavia setting spray! Always works for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeupbyomar (Aug 7, 2012)

Essentially you have 2 options to prevent straight make-ups from transferring. And everyone on this thread has mentioned both of them.

1) Powders

2) Setting Sprays (make-up sealers)

There is a third option, but only as tattoo covers and for out-of-kit-effects, and that would be Alcohol based make-ups.


----------



## AthenaBolina (Aug 9, 2012)

I swear by Urban Decay's All Nighter Spray.  it's the best thing I have ever used, and I am never without it.  I don't use it as much during the hot months, as I don't wear as much makeup, but definitely any other time.  It's really a life saver, and totally worth the cost.


----------



## KatieM12 (Aug 9, 2012)

I've found that the setting spray from makeup forever is amazing!!!


----------



## KarmaLynn (Aug 13, 2012)

check out this video, very good foundation that doesn't rub off


----------



## Geek (Aug 13, 2012)

MakeupTalk has taken the time to *"embed"* your video for you.
Can you do us a favor and make sure that you embed all your videos directly into posts/threads instead of linking them?
If you are not sure how to embed, please see *How to embed VIDEOS on MakeupTalk* 
*Thank you!*




> Originally Posted by *KarmaLynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> check out this video, very good foundation that doesn't rub off


----------



## heatwebb000 (Aug 13, 2012)

I use Bare Minerals and no matter how much I sweat it never comes off!  It also helps heal my skin so that's major points!  My b/f says he can't even tell I am wearing make up it looks so natural and I have 6 different layers of colors!


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Originally Posted by *katnahat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have never heard of or used a liquid or cream foundation that ever stayed on any decent length of time. Mineral makeup was the best thing I could have ever started using.   ditto. I have a really oily face though. I've had a workout with my mmu and its the only thing that still looks decent and it doesnt come off with my sweat (i pat a towel on my face as oppose to rubbing it)
> ...


 Ha! I still agree with my original post. If only MMU didn't break me out...


----------



## PatienceMUA (Aug 25, 2012)

There are a few things that you can do to make your makeup transfer-proof. For one thing you need to properly prep your face and by that I mean you need to deep cleanse and properly hydrate your skin according to your skin type. Once you have prepped you need to prime. Priming is going to help your makeup go on smoother, last longer, and help it be transfer resistant. Primer also puts a protective barrier between your skin and the makeup. Also find a primer for your specific skin type. Next you need to look for full cover foundations that say they are either waterproof or transfer-resistant. Kat Von D has one, Makeup Forever has one, Smashbox has one, also Lancome has one. All of these you can find at your nearest Sephora. Once you have done all that even if you have dry skin choose a lightweight translucent setting powder. Makeup forever HD powder is amazing even on dry skin, and less is more. Then for the last step to really lock down all the products a setting spray is the way to go. Urban Decay has amazing setting sprays even one specifically for dry skin called "Dew me". I myself prefer skin care type setting sprays because they are more hydrating and usually have more skin care benefits. The brand "Caudalie" has 2 setting sprays one for dry and one for oily they both also stop makeup from oxidizing and also help eliminate that "powdery" look after you set with powder. I know it's a lot of steps but they will ensure a transfer free, flawless finish! &lt;3patience)


----------



## satojoko (Aug 27, 2012)

A few months back I was watching a gossmakeupartist video on his favorite foundations. I've bought several of his recommendations &amp; really like them, with the exception of Graftobian cream foundations which smear all over everything. My favorites of the bunch he recommended are Avon products, believe it or not. They are both liquid foundations, one called Extra Lasting and the other called Ideal Flawless. I absolutely am in LUST with the both of them. You get full coverage, but a very natural look at the same time, with incredible staying power. I gave up on liquid foundations some years back because they either broke me out or slid off my oily face. Not these ones. Once they're applied, they don't move. Extra Lasting really controls my oiliness as well, without making my skin flaky like other liquid 'oil control' foundations do. And this is without any primer or setting spray of any type. Just foundation on moisturized skin followed by a little bit of MAC Natural Mineralize Skinfinish or my own custom mixed translucent setting powder. No special skin prep needed at all. These foundations don't crease, don't cake, don't make pores look more obvious at all. They actually blur imperfections, unlike so many other brands which claim to do but don't. It's easy to get lighter to more full coverage with these as well. I've also not had one breakout since using either one, which is very unusual for me with foundations that have silicones in them. This is a first for me. The bonus is the price on these things. Avon is constantly having promotions on them, such as buy one get one half off. So you can even get one of each, or a couple of each. They're normally about $15 each in Canada. Their return policy is also really great, so if you're shade is not quite right you can easily exchange them or get a refund. I'm sure the women who sell Avon have samples of their foundations, so you could also request some from a rep in your area. As far as dry skin goes, I get somewhat flaky around my nose sometimes even with my oily skin. I don't find that these foundations make that more noticeable, unlike MAC which makes everything more noticeable on me. Pores, any flakiness, the stuff cakes and creases like a bugger. But not these foundations. They also hold up through heat, sweating, etc and I rarely need to blot or powder throughout the day. A rarity for me with other liquid foundations. Nothing but gorgeousness with these puppies. I wish I wouldve discovered them much sooner. I hope you give them a try as they really are great products


----------



## Rae3Harris (Feb 4, 2013)

I thought for a long time Revlon Colorstay was my makeup!  I've used it for well over 10 years.  I bragged about my makeup not rubbing off on my clothes.  I even wrote the company!  But this last bottle I purchased was not their best.  I don't know if something went wrong in the manufacturing, but I called and wrote the company.  I received a call back and the nice lady took some info from me and sent out some coupons, but I fell terrible.  I'm not myself lately all because of this bottle of makeup.  It's all over my shirts and jackets.  And because of the work I do, I often give hugs to clients and I can't even do that.  With my clientele it's inperative that I let them know I'm there for them and a hug seals the deal.  smh.  I feel terrible!!!!  Now I gotta look for another makeup.  If I touch anything, my eye, my nose, it rubs off. 

So, I read something about MAC?  Is it pretty good?  I thought it was for drag queens or stage performers.  I heard it was heavy.  I don't want to look like a clown.  See, that's why I've stuck with Revlon Colorstay for so long, because ppl didn't notice I was wearing makeup.  I want to look just as natural.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 4, 2013)

Estee Lauder Double Wear. It's even better than Revlon Colorstay (although it also costs 3x as much)!! 

Had my attempts to fade my dark acne scarring failed, I would've bought a bottle of this. But now I only wear foundation occasionally because I'm much more confident/happy with my skin since my spots have faded considerably, so it doesn't really make sense for me to spend $40 on it.


----------



## feemia (Feb 4, 2013)

I have good luck with Almay Truly Lasting Color.  I actually just tested it while sitting at my desk.  I have very oily skin and my nose is already shiny, but I couldn't get any of it to wipe off onto a tissue.

I liked the old Revlon Colorstay, but I haven't tried the new formulation.


----------



## djkforeal (Aug 26, 2013)

I also had been using Revlon Colorstay for some years and thought it was great until recently when it has been rubbing off all over my clothes and everything! I don't know what happened to the formula but that has led me onto a search for a new transfer resistant foundation. I will be contacting Revlon about this issue as well and see if they will look into this. I am trying the Makeup Forever Mat Velvet foundation and it is coming off all over my hands and clothes today as well, no bueno! I will be returning this and trying out something else, maybe Este Lauder or the Makeup Forever Face and Body foundation. Thanks for all the suggestions in this post.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Aug 26, 2013)

All street make-up brands change up their formulas from time to time to keep up with technology, (HD, smartphone flash pulse's, chromatic screens, 3D, etc). Most Pro brands maybe do this once every 15 years or so, or they just add a new line into their existing foundation franchise. Because at this level, they know it's all about application technique due to lighting conditions rather than formulation due to technology. That's why the Colorstay is not performing up to standard. Another factor is that "somebody" in the Industry decides that 'long-wearing' is the next new thing, it hits the market for a couple of seasons, then "somebody" else decides that longevity is no longer in, it's too complicated, doesn't look right, etc, etc... Hence the constant formulation changes.


----------

